# Sticky  What to do about stomach upsets?



## IowaGold

Some advice when your dog has gastroenteritis:

If your dog is vomiting, take up all food and water for several hours. The stomach needs to rest and while it makes *us* feel better to see the dog eat or drink, it's not in the dog's best interest at this time. Goldens are big enough dogs that they do not dehydrate quickly, so unless your dog is vomiting copious amounts (and then you should be seeking veterinary care anyway), removing water for several hours will actually decrease the likelihood of dehydration because if the stomach is irritated, the addition of water is likely to cause vomiting (and more fluid will be lost than the dog gains). After several hours of no vomiting, slowly introduce water back (1/2 cup or so at a time every 30 minutes or so, slowly increasing the amount as long as there is no vomiting). Once water is pretty much back to normal (over several hours), slowly introduce bland food-rice and chicken/hamburger, etc. Go to the vet ASAP if: there is blood in the vomit, the vomit looks like coffee grounds (indicates digested blood), the vomiting lasts for more than a few hours, the dog is unsuccessfully trying to vomit and his abdomen is tense or hard or bigger than normal, or if the dog is unresponsive.

If your dog has diarrhea (and any vomiting is done with), pull all food for at least 12 and preferably 24 hours. Water is totally fine for the dog to have. This will rest the intestines and allow them to heal. After 24 hours, feed small, more frequent meals of a bland diet for a few days until stools are normally firm, then wean the dog to larger meals and mix in his regular food. It is totally OK to add in some (a tablespoon or two) canned pumpkin to the bland diet to help firm the stools up more quickly. Veterinary intervention is needed if the diarrhea lasts more than 48 hours, the diarrhea is black and tarry (indicates bleeding), the dog is lethargic more than a few hours, or if there are large amounts of blood in the diarrhea. Small amounts of blood are not at all unusual when a dog has diarrhea-it's simply from the irritation of so much coming out so quickly.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks Sarah, maybe a moderator can make this a sticky? Seems a lot of people new to the forum have questions about this!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you Sarah! Moderators, please Sticky this!


----------



## Megora

I agree about making this a sticky. 

One question I have about this mattering for other dogs, but I found it helps with my guys... when I make the hamburger and rice I rinse it off in cold water so there is absolutely no grease and the hamburger and rice is nice and cold before I scoop out a cup for the first meal after 12 hours fasting or whatever. It seems to stay down better that way.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Very helpful post, I'm glad you did that. I too hate to see people trying to force their pups to eat/drink after they have been vomiting. If you had just been vomiting would you want to eat?

Note on the hamburger/rice or chicken/rice. Boil the hamburger or chicken (of course skinless too) this helps get all the grease out and is easier on their tummies. Also bland rice, no butter! 

Also if your dog starts to vomit after you restart the food (especially if vomits the water) please see your vet, that could be a sign of a blockage! Goldens luckily are a bigger dog, but I have seen plenty of big dogs (esp. labs) that have to get an exploratory surgery done to get a foreign body out!


----------



## Ranger

Beauty, thanks for re-posting! Ranger had the runs last night and this morning. Luckily I had remembered this post from Dallas Gold searching for it so Ranger's been fasting since last night at 8pm. He'll be getting boiled beef and potatoes for a little snack around 9pm tonight...


----------



## nixietink

This is a GREAT post and so glad it is a sticky!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

THANK YOU SO much for this WONDERFUL AND HELPFUL POST!!


----------



## dunevlinj

Thank you so much for posting this. I needed this exact info this evening, and was certain I would find it here on GRF!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope this is OK to post this here within this sticky, but it might be helpful for dog owners to print out, complete and take to a vet if the dog is experiencing diarrhea. I found this while researching something else:
Diarrhea Questionnaire & Checklist for Dogs in Dallas, TX | Animal Diagnostic Clinic
View attachment diarrhea checklist for dogs.pdf


----------



## azzure

Gus has a sensitive stomach and every few months or so will have a day when he refuses food and seems depressed. Usually this goes on until he eats some grass and vomits, and then he feels better. As he recovers, I give him rice and baked chicken and gradually add kibble back in. One other thing that seems to help...I've given him a Pepto-Bismol tablet, crushed and dissolved in milk, which he will lap up. Generally this makes him burp a bit, and he seems to feel better.


----------



## Denlie

This is great information. Thanks!


----------



## Kater

Hello,
My dog Sutton was very sick to his stomach Friday but seemed to have purged what was bothering him -- a cooked chicken breast he shouldn't have had. Saturday I had to cajole him to get him to go outside in the morning to urinate, which he did. He had a bit water then, but laid down all day and just looked like he felt bad. Yesterday evening he picked his head up and gave his "I want something" bark. He had an extremely hard time getting up. He went outside, came back in and ate a little kibble and had some water. We went for a walk last night. Today he is lethargic and is still having a hard time getting up. He's 8 years old. He has not exhibited any signs of hip or leg problems before. Might he just be tired from not eating for a day and a half?
I realize this is a long post, but I am still new in this forum.


----------



## IowaGold

It's possible, but it sounds to me like a vet visit is in order. Often with "just" an upset stomach the dog feels pretty good other wise or at least bounces back quickly. This sounds like it's taking longer than usual.


----------



## Kater

Thanks for your reply. We are going to the vet tomorrow, but I just wanted to talk to some other Golden people. He's my first -- he came to live with me when he was 5. I love him very much and just wish I could make him feel better.


----------



## Kater

Hi Iowa Gold,
Sutton is his old fine self! Sunday evening he perked up a bit, went out in the backyard and then came in and drank some water and ate some kibble (a small bit) and then he wanted to play! He pranced, yes pranced, up to me with one of his fav toys in his mouth and was wagging his tail! His eyes are bright and pretty and except for last night we've had walks. 
Thank you for responding to a worried friend of a dog.


----------



## IowaGold

Glad to hear he's feeling better!


----------



## Lilliam

Great post, read it, now need some human reassurance, please....I'm a worry wart...

Friday night Billy refused half his food and Max devoured it before I had a chance to bring it up. 
Next morning, Billy threw up undigested and partially digested partly brown and liquid food. I cleaned it up and offered Max his breakfast which he ate. Billy wouldn't eat. After a short time I came back into the kitchen to find a mass of dryish partially digested food. I can only assume it was Max. 
I took them out and saw that both Billy and Max had diarrhea.
Came back inside and Max vomited grass along with some watery yellow foamy bile. Also watery substance.
I gave them both pumpkin and Billy kept his down but Max threw it up later. He also threw up more grass and more yellowish foamy watery substance.
At night Billy asked for dinner and I gave him chicken and rice. Billy ate his fine and I offered a tiny bit to Max.
At midnight I woke up to Max vomiting in the bedroom, the bit of rice and chicken he had just eaten that afternoon. 
Billy kept his dinner down.
This morning Max is keeping water down in small amounts. I haven't fed him. He is snuggling with me and appears a bit more quiet than usual. Billy is bright and alert.

What are your impressions? Do I go to the emergency vet? Is it possible that they both came down with a bug, Billy came down first, got over it first, and Max just has to see it through?

I'm sorry, I can't think straight.

If it were an obstruction it would only be one, and not both, right?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Lilliam said:


> Great post, read it, now need some human reassurance, please....I'm a worry wart...
> 
> Friday night Billy refused half his food and Max devoured it before I had a chance to bring it up.
> Next morning, Billy threw up undigested and partially digested partly brown and liquid food. I cleaned it up and offered Max his breakfast which he ate. Billy wouldn't eat. After a short time I came back into the kitchen to find a mass of dryish partially digested food. I can only assume it was Max.
> I took them out and saw that both Billy and Max had diarrhea.
> Came back inside and Max vomited grass along with some watery yellow foamy bile. Also watery substance.
> I gave them both pumpkin and Billy kept his down but Max threw it up later. He also threw up more grass and more yellowish foamy watery substance.
> At night Billy asked for dinner and I gave him chicken and rice. Billy ate his fine and I offered a tiny bit to Max.
> At midnight I woke up to Max vomiting in the bedroom, the bit of rice and chicken he had just eaten that afternoon.
> Billy kept his dinner down.
> This morning Max is keeping water down in small amounts. I haven't fed him. He is snuggling with me and appears a bit more quiet than usual. Billy is bright and alert.
> 
> What are your impressions? Do I go to the emergency vet? Is it possible that they both came down with a bug, Billy came down first, got over it first, and Max just has to see it through?
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't think straight.
> 
> If it were an obstruction it would only be one, and not both, right?


You would be surprised.. We had a client who had 2 english bulldogs..well they both had eaten christmas ornaments and had endoscopic surgery a day apart! We also have done surgeries on one clients labs..3 out of her 4! Just a few months apart too!

It could be a bug or yes an obstruction. If they continue to get sick I would get them checked out. Sounds like Billy had it worse..but might be on the mend? It also sounds like you didnt give him enough of a break from food. A good 24 hours with No food or Water is your best bet but only do that if they are not continuing to vomit or have bad diarrhea. Otherwise I would get them seen as they can dehydrate. Good luck, hope they turn around soon!


----------



## IowaGold

I wouldn't try to feed him anymore until at least late today or tomorrow. While it's possible that it could be an obstruction, it's pretty unlikely with the history you described. Give him a bit more time with no food. Vet for sure tomorrow if he's not on the mend.


----------



## Lilliam

IowaGold said:


> I wouldn't try to feed him anymore until at least late today or tomorrow. While it's possible that it could be an obstruction, it's pretty unlikely with the history you described. Give him a bit more time with no food. Vet for sure tomorrow if he's not on the mend.


Thank you. 

He is sleeping on his back with all fours in the air right now, so he's feeling better, I think. I normally don't see sick dogs or dogs in distress sleeping like that. 

I appreciate your answers....thank you!!!!


----------



## azzure

Yesterday Gus had an obvious stomach upset...threw up his breakfast, was sad and lethargic all day (even though he still was a bit interested in his tennis ball). I "fasted" him for the rest of the day, and toward evening gave him a couple of doses of Pepto-Bismol, which seemed to make him more comfortable -- he stretched out and slept, instead of laying in the "Sphinx" position with an anxious look. He was very quiet all night and I worried about him.

This morning he woke up and he is right as rain. He got cooked rice with chicken broth for breakfast and will get the same (with some chicken added in) for dinner. He is acting very hungry!

Gus goes through this cycle a couple of times per year. I wonder what causes it? I don't think he's had an opportunity to get into anything bad for him...


----------



## Claudia M

Rose started acting pretty lethargic on Thursday night. Friday morning she threw up her 6am food. She drank some water and then settled down. I did not feed her until about 7pm. This morning she threw up again. I am not sure if she also threw up during the night; found four places under the bed where she threw up. 
Since I had a 10:30 office app't - which is late grrrr - my DH and DD is with her at the vet this morning. 
So far no pancreatitis, no ear infections.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Aw, hopefully they will give her some fluids. I would rest her tummy some more and not feed her today. Then if no vomiting offer her water, if no vomiting do the bland diet in small frequent meals. If she continues to vomit then would start to worry. Did they take any xrays or do bloodwork?


----------



## Claudia M

I was not that worried yesterday morning, especially since she regrouped herself and was quite alert and happy. Today I went into panic, a panic that cost me $273. DH just got to the office and they gave her a Cerenia shot and pills starting tomorrow. 
If she continues to throw up we'll do x-rays to make sure nothing is stuck. She has destroyed one toy but we threw it away before she could get anything. I cannot think of anything else that would cause a blockage.


----------



## Dexter12

Dex has been eating and playing all day. His poos are of normal consistency but he just had a HUGE puke, it was basically everything he's eaten this morning. Should I just watch him at this point?


----------



## matt9973




----------



## Indramario

I hv read that white rice helps  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfullmer

My sweet Maggie was doing that intermittently over the last several weeks. She would be fine most of the time. She ended up not holding anything down 2 days ago. She had surgery today due to a blockage. She had an assortment in her belly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I find a soup made with chicken breast, white rice and chicken broth pureed has helped immensely. Less work for the digestive system. Pumpkin puree added also helps digestion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sevans

All excellent advice- assuming this IS just a case up tummy upset (red flags noted above) adding fibre to the diet can help to re-establish good gut function. Purina Fortaflora is recommended by my vet (it’s a packet that is sprinkled onto food- once a day for a few days) also- plain canned cooked pumpkin (NOT pie filling) is a good way to add fibre.


----------



## Hurst Quayzar

Hello all! My 9-month-old puppy has started with the diarrhea a couple of weeks ago. We have been to the Vet, given medications for diarrhea, went to a bland diet and nothing seems to work. What started out as a soft stool, went to diarrhea shortly after my wife returned from a weekend trip. Thinking it was nerves, I let it go. She was on some medication for her Vulva, when we noticed her chewing at her paws. Thinking it was a food allergy (Chicken), we started the transition over to Purina HA. We went slow, but diarrhea went to brown water applesauce and gas. Since then, it's been vet meds, bland diet of 2/3 white rice to 1/3 cup chicken. No substantial luck after 4 - 5 days. had one decent small turd, but then it regressed to applesauce. I pressed on and am slowing transitioning over to Royal Canin HP right now... 2 days in and no change. Maybe a bit worse.

I am at wits end trying to figure this out. I know this is an old post but maybe someone can help me into another direction.


----------



## sevans

Hurst Quayza said:


> Hello all! My 9-month-old puppy has started with the diarrhea a couple of weeks ago. We have been to the Vet, given medications for diarrhea, went to a bland diet and nothing seems to work. What started out as a soft stool, went to diarrhea shortly after my wife returned from a weekend trip. Thinking it was nerves, I let it go. She was on some medication for her Vulva, when we noticed her chewing at her paws. Thinking it was a food allergy (Chicken), we started the transition over to Purina HA. We went slow, but diarrhea went to brown water applesauce and gas. Since then, it's been vet meds, bland diet of 2/3 white rice to 1/3 cup chicken. No substantial luck after 4 - 5 days. had one decent small turd, but then it regressed to applesauce. I pressed on and am slowing transitioning over to Royal Canin HP right now... 2 days in and no change. Maybe a bit worse.
> 
> I am at wits end trying to figure this out. I know this is an old post but maybe someone can help me into another direction.


Have they done a full fecal exam? Sounds like Giardia. Needs specific meds (flagyl). Maybe a second vet’s opinion? I would be cautious about doing so many food changes.


----------



## Hurst Quayzar

sevans said:


> Have they done a full fecal exam? Sounds like Giardia. Needs specific meds (flagyl). Maybe a second vet’s opinion? I would be cautious about doing so many food changes.


 They did examine a stool sample. What they tested for, I don't know. They said it was negative though. She is on a Probotic Med and Metronidazole which doesn't seem to have any effect on her whatso ever. If you met her, you would swear she was a fine happy puppy.


----------



## sevans

But liquid stools are not ”normal” I would ask your vet if they checked for giardia (a protozoal parasite). Even if this wasn’t it- if your vet can’r find the source of the problem- perhaps ask for a referral to a specialist.


----------



## Hurst Quayzar

I may have come across the reason. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Sankari

Hurst Quayzar said:


> I may have come across the reason. I'll keep you all posted.


I sort of was exactly in the same situation as you a couple of weeks ago, my Golden was having stools with mucus (not entirely liquid).. but a member here @Prism Goldens gave me good advice.. have you got some panacur? Maybe that along with the meterodinazole and bland diet might help.. I was informed and learnt through her that Giardia is notoriously difficult to get a positive on.. 

Wishing your pup a speedy recovery if you have found the solution though...


----------



## dezymond

When Maverick has an upset stomach I give him this stuff: https://www.amazon.com/Purina-Veter.../140-4475159-3352644?pd_rd_i=B08BJ7R8VQ&psc=1

As well rice and pumpkin. Usually back to normal in a day.


----------

